# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Es ist ein Abschied auf Raten

## Harald_1933

> Die Gruppe für Angehörige von Alzheimerpatienten besucht Hedwig M. (Name geändert) seit sechs Jahren. Aus Erzählungen weiß sie, wie unterschiedlich aggressiv die Krankheit verläuft. "Wir sind ganz gut dran", sagt die 72-Jährige. Nach kurzer Pause ergänzt sie: "Noch!" Die Mannheimerin spürt, dass der Sog in das "schwarze Loch des Vergessens", wie sie es ausdrückt, an Intensität zunimmt.


Bitte - *hier* - lesen

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Behandlung schon vor dem Vergessen 
*



> "Wir haben Grund zur Hoffnung, dass Alzheimer und andere Demenzen gebremst oder gar verhindert werden können." So formuliert Richard Dodel, Chef des Uni-Geriatrie-Zentrums Essen, eine erfreuliche Botschaft zum Auftakt des großen Kongresses der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Neurologie im Rosengarten. Das viertägige Fachtreffen startete am gestrigen Welt-Alzheimertag.


Bitte -* hier* - lesen 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

übrigens......

*....ist heute Welt-Alzheimertag.
Der Namensgeber der Krankheit,
die erst das Gedächtnis und dann
das"Ich" auslöscht, hätte sich 
wohl nie träumen lassen, dass ihn
seine Entdeckungen im Hirn
einer verstorbenen Patientin erd-
umspannend berühmt machen
würden - aber erst nach seinem 
Tod. Als Alois Alzheimer 1906
bei einem Treffen südwestdeutscher
"Irrenärzte", so die damalige
Bezeichnung, "einen eigenarti-
gen Krankheitsprozess" mit
Schwund von Nervenzellen vor-
stellte, interessierte dies nur
mäßig. Seine Kollegen stellten
nicht eine einzige Frage. Es war
die große Zeit der Psychoanalyse
und damit von Sigmund Freud
und C.G.Jung. Sie und ihre
Anhänger sorgten bei der Fach-
konferenz für Furore. Freuds
Abhandlungen zur Sexualtheorie
und Jungs Traumdeutungen 
wühlten seinerzeit die gesamte
Kollegenschaft auf.Milde belä-
chelt wurden die von Alzheimer
präsentierten Neurofibrillen und 
Verklumpungen. Noch ver-
mochte sich kein Neurologe vor-
zustellen, dass biologische Hirn-
Veränderungen die Seele mehr
attackieren können als heiß dis-
kutierte Trauma-Phänomene.
Längst sind einst höchst beliebte
Diagnosen wie Hysterie oder
Neurasthenie (Nervenschwäche)
aus der Mode geraten. Im Blick
haben Forscher auf der gesamten
Welt nun die von Alois Alzheimer
erstmals beschriebene Krankheit.

*(geschrieben am 22.9.2016 von
Waltraud Kirsch-Mayer)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

übrigens.....

*...endet am heutigen Samstag
die große Tagung von mehr als
6000 Neurologen im Congress-
Centrum Rosengarten. Die Ex-
perten für Nerven und Hirn be-
schäftigen sich nicht nur mit
Krankheiten-auch mit deren Na-
mensgeber:Alois Alzheimer, der
die häufigste Demenz-Form er-
kannte, und James Parkinson, der
Symptome der Bewegungsstö-
rung"Schüttellähmung" publi-
zierte, gehören beispielsweise zu
den weltweit renommierten Me-
dizinpionieren. Aber so manch
anderes Eponym (wie Wissen-
schaftler nach Personen be-
nannte Entdeckungen nennen)
möchten Neurologen loswerden:
Weil sich beim Durchleuchten
manch einer Biografie herausge-
stellt hat, dass eine durch ständi-
ge Namensnennung beförderte
Reputation unberechtigt ist. Bei
dem Kongress-Symposium über
die Rolle der Neurologie in der
NS-Zeit ging es auch um das"Hal-
lervorden-Spatz-Syndrom".
Grund:Julius Hallervorden und
Hugo Spatz waren in die unsägli-
che Euthanasie-Begleitforschung
verstrickt. Immer öfter wird des-
halb jenes Phänomen, das die
beiden Nervenärzte fachlich be-
rühmt machte, mit dem engli-
schen Begriff für "Neurodegene-
ration mit Eisenablagerung im
Gehirn"bezeichnet. Und weil sig-
nalisiert werden soll, dass die
Umbenennung bewusst erfolgt,
wird sie mit dem Hinweis ver-
knüpft:"Hallervorden-Spatz-
Syndrom obsolet". Auch eine
Möglichkeit historischer Aufar-
beitung!

*(geschrieben am 24. September
2016 von Waltraud Kirsch-Mayer)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*8 Anzeichen für Alzheimer
*
Bitte -* hier* - lesen

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Alzheimer: Licht am Ende des Nebels?
*



> Alzheimers Todestag jährte sich kürzlich zum hundertsten Mal. Immer noch fehlen überzeugende Studien, um die nach ihm benannte geistige Umnachtung zu stoppen oder sogar umzukehren.


Bitte -* hier* - weiterlesen.

Aber immerhin heißt es in einem Bericht in der WAMS von heute, den ich leider nicht verlinken kann:

*"Moderates Übergewicht, so zeigt eine andere Studie, verringert hingegen das Alzheimerrisiko, Fettgewebe produziert Östrogen und Leptin. Dadurch werden Blutgefäße und Nervenzellen geschützt sowie die Plastizität des für das Erinnern zuständigen Hirnareals verbessert"*

Mit meinem BMI 29 komme ich da wohl noch über längere Zeit nicht in Nöte.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reinhold2

Ach Harald, 
Mann oh Mann, du hast das Gemüt eines, pardon, Ochsen. Wir haben genug physisch und psychisch mit dem PCa zu tun, da kommst du noch mit der Baustelle Alzheimer! Bestimmt kramst du jetzt noch Links zu Gehirntumor, Demenz, Lungenkrebs, Hüft-TEP und was weiss ich noch raus!
Advent, Advent der Harald macht Geschenke!
R.

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Zukurzlebender,

was glaubst Du, wie viele der Forumsuser auch mit der Geißel Alzheimer oder überhaupt Demenz täglich konfontriert werden? Selbst ein 70-jähriger Nachbar, sportlich aktiv, überhaupt fit wie ein Turnschuh, gestand von selbst, also unaufgefordert meiner Frau gegenüber letzte Woche ein, dass er erste Anzeichen leider zu beklagen habe. Also, leg Du Dich mal wieder in Deinen Schaukelstuhl zurück und warte ab, was alles noch auf einen zukommen kann.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reinhold2

Die  Nachbarin über uns ist neulich an Kehlkopfkrebs gestorben, die daneben an Gehirntumor.
Deswegen unterliege ich nicht einem unbezwingbaren Mitteilungsdrang, oder hier einem Posting/Verlinkungszwang.
R.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins Leidensgenossen :-)

ich habe BMI 31 :-) aber noch finde ich mit dem Womo nach Hause und zur Not findet mein Navi oder meine Frau nach Hause . . . :-)

die Krankheit muß ich nicht auch noch haben.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Deswegen unterliege ich nicht einem unbezwingbaren Mitteilungsdrang, oder hier einem Posting/Verlinkungszwang.


Und warum beteiligst Du Dich daran? Schau bitte mal in die Plauderecke, mit was für abseits vom PCa Du Dich und uns manchmal beschäftigst. Wie heißt es, wer im Glashaus....

Und nun mache ich dann wohl mal nach Deinem Veto wieder eine längere Pause, damit Du wieder Atem schöpfen kannst.

Weiterhin eine frohe Adventszeit.

----------


## Hartmut S

Ich muss aufpassen, dass ich nicht zu dick werde, sonst würde ich im Notfall vom Boot  nicht aus der Notlucke rauskommen, und ich sterbe an ertrinken.
Deutsch: Sonst ertrinke ich.
Alzheimer hab' ich eh' schon. :L&auml;cheln: 
Jedes Mal verfahre ich mich nach Spanien und finde das Boot nicht wieder.

Mitteilungszwang: Heute gibt es Grünkohl mit Kassler und Kochwurst
Detlef hat mich auf die Idee gebracht.
Kann man wohl auch als Smootie machen. (oder wie das heisst . . )

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Isbjørn

> Jedes Mal verfahre ich mich nach Spanien und finde das Boot nicht wieder.


Halb so schlimm, wir Betroffene sitzen ja eh im gemeinsamen Boot.
Und so lange der Smoothie alkoholfrei daherkommt, wird der Steuermann Kurs halten können. Wenn nicht, geht's ohnehin irgendwann mit der Black Pearl in Richtung Isla de Muerta . . .   ;-))

Gruß Knut

----------


## Harald_1933

*Zur Erinnerung*

Das Kurzzeitgedächtnis ist in diesem Thread wohl schon jemandem abhanden gekommen. - Hier - kann man nachlesen, wenn man das Ganze nur oberflächlich betrachtet oder lieber verwässern möchte, wie es auch kommen könnte.

*Immer den Blick nach vorn gerichtet.....*

Nachdem ich selbst bislang noch von der nach Alois Alzheimer benannten Krankheit verschont geblieben bin, habe ich dennoch auf meinen langen Wanderungen fernab von daheim täglich neue Leute kennen gelernt. Ich bin nun schon seit vielen Tagen ständig auf Achse, um  auch das Land dieser Menschen aufmerksam, soll heißen intensiv in Augenschein zu nehmen.

El Djem -* hier* - war einer der vielen Höhepunkte meiner Aktivitäten.

Und zum abendlichen Abschluß, man gönnt sich ja so etwas daheim nur sehr selten, einen Bauchtanz -* hier* - vor Ort zu erleben, macht das Leben einmal mehr noch lebenswert, und das PSA gerät in Vergessenheit. Auf die tägliche Flasche Rotwein wird zudem ebenfalls nicht verzichtet. 

*"Was sich einer versagt, so viel mehr schenken ihm die Götter"*
(Horaz)

Gruß von unterwegs

Harald

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Harald

Weise Entscheidung von dir, dich in deinem Alter in ein sicheres Reiseland wie Tunesien zu begeben. Ist imho eines der sichersten Länder dieser Welt: alle Ganoven, Taschendiebe, Grabscher etc. sind mit der Flüchtlingswelle hierher nach Deutschland gekommen. Tunesien ist froh, dieses Pack nach Deutschland exportiert zu haben. 
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Harald_1933

Mit Verallgemeinerungen resp. Pauschalierungen wird es den Erdenbewohnern nie geligen, in Frieden miteinander auszukommen. Boese Menschen gibt es ueberall auf der Welt. Auch plumpe Verunglimpfungen sollte man unterlassen. Ich geniesse meine Zeit in diesem beneidenswerten aber leider auch bedauernswerten Land. Sicheres Reiseland; welche Haeme. Ja; bei meinem gestrigen Solo-Besuch von Tunis; ich mache immer alles allein ohne Gruppe; und seiner atemberaubenden alten Medina waren die vielen ueberall postierten Soldaten mit Maschinengewehren oder Pistolen bewaffnet auch in den Souks nicht zu uebersehen.  Ich werde in den vielen Wochen, in denen ich dieses Land noch bereisen werde, mich noch oft auch mit solchen Begleiterscheinungen abfinden. Es gibt Schlimmeres. Dazu gehoeren z. B. auch Tote durch Prostatakrebs. Durch staendige Bewegung hoffe ich dem PCa noch lange Schach bieten zu koennen. 

*"Wenn die Macht der Liebe die Liebe zur Macht überwindet, erst dann wird die Welt den Frieden kennen lernen"*
(Jimi Hendrix)

In diesem Sinne beste Gruesse von der Kasbah von Hammamet.

----------


## Muggelino

@ Reinhold



> Weise Entscheidung von dir, dich in deinem Alter in ein sicheres  Reiseland wie Tunesien zu begeben. Ist imho eines der sichersten Länder  dieser Welt: alle Ganoven, Taschendiebe, Grabscher etc. sind mit der  Flüchtlingswelle hierher nach Deutschland gekommen. Tunesien ist froh,  dieses Pack nach Deutschland exportiert zu haben.


Reinhold, so war nun mal der Deal: Wir übernehmen alle Ganoven und Tunesien übernimmt Harald.

Aber wie man hört, will Tunesien das rückgängig machen, sie fühlen sich übervorteilt...



(Harald, bitte nicht böse sein, ich konnt nicht widerstehen...)

Detlef

----------


## Reinhold2

***LOL***

Detlef, das ist der Schenkelklopfer des Jahres!

----------


## spertel

He Harry.....

Mir imponiert Deine Abenteuerlust !

Aber warum denn in die Ferne schweifen, denn das "Gute" liegt so nah......

Wie wär´s mit einer abendlichen U-Bahnfahrt im allseits beliebten Berlin ?

Da wird alles geliefert, was das Herz begehrt;  nahezu jede Fahrt hat Eventcharakter !

Mittlerweile soll es Touris geben, die extra wegen dieses Kick (... werde ich nun die Rolltreppe runtergetreten oder nicht ???) nach Berlin reisen. 

Die zahlreichen "Ingenieure, Facharbeiter und zukünftigen Nobelpreisträger" würden Deine kommunikative Art sicherlich auch hier sehr schätzen......

Gute Heimreise........

----------


## Wolfjanz

Hey, Spertel
Good Ol´ Harry goutiert den orientalischen Bauchtanz wie er rund ums arabische Mittelmeer gezeigt wird, da kann doch Bärlin überhaupt nicht mithalten, ausser vllt. mit türkischen Varianten :Blinzeln: )
Mit anderen Worten: "Ick will wat feinet..."

Gruss an die Spree
Dillinger

----------


## Konrad

sehr gute antwort.

----------


## Hartmut S

upps,
das ist ja ein thema . . .

lieber harald, vergiss bitte nicht meinen freund, den US präsidenten trump zu grüssen,
falls du einmal in wirklich sichere orte fliegst.

da wären zum beispiel captiva oder san petersburg (florida)
gut für mich und ältere menschen.
dieses petersburg hat nichts mit den russen zu tun.  :L&auml;cheln: 

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Detlef,

fuer humorige Einlagen bin ich immer zu haben, selbst wenn es auf meine Kosten geht; und ich bin Dir auch nicht boese, allerdings etwa verwundert, dass Du auf das Niveau des schenkelklopfenden Forumsusers eingeschwenkt bist, indem Du dessen reichlich uebertriebenes Zitat sinngemaess fuer Dein sicher gut gemeintes Spaesschen uebernommen hast.

@Spertel,

lieber Reinhard, alter Weltenbummler,

habe mich gefreut, dass dieser Thread Dich veranlasst hat, mal wieder aktiv am Forumsgeschehen teillzunehmen. Vielen Dank fuer die Einladung nach Berlin. In dieser Stadt habe ich unzaehlige tolle Abenteuer erlebt; aber auch in Mannheim tanzt der Baer. Bei uns sind es die Tuerken und die Kurden, die sich beharken; und das hat auch schon zu Todesfaellen gefuehrt. Bist Du aktuell mal wieder in Berlin oder irgendwo auf Achse? Halt bitte die Ohren steif!!

Inzwischen war ich auch in Sousse und Kairouan. Die Tour nach Matmata - *hier* - war ein weiterer Hoehepunkt.

*Solange man am Boden liegen bleiben kann, ohne sich festzuhalten ist man nicht betrunken!

*Beste Gruesse 

Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Spertel,

lieber Reinhard, Dir wird doch in Berlin hoffentlich nicht auch ein Malheur passiert sein? Ich komme hier mit den Einheimischen bestens zurecht und bin fast staendig irgendwo hin unterwegs. Auch -* hier* - gibt es was anzuschauen, naemlich bei Chak Wak.

*"Ein Mann, der was zu sagen hat und keine Zuhörer findet, ist schlimm dran. Noch schlimmer sind Zuhörer dran, die keinen finden, der ihnen etwas zu sagen hat"*
(Berthold Brecht)

Herzliche Gruesse

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Reinhard,

vielen Dank fuer Deine E-Mail-Info ueber den Ort, wo Du aktuell das Leben geniessen kannst und wohl ueberhaupt nicht mehr an PCa etc. denkst. 

Dank meines staendigen Bewegungsdranges geraet auch bei mir das Thema Prostatakrebs immer mehr in Vergessenheit. Inzwischen konnte ich viele weitere Orte in Tunesien wie z. B. Cap Bon, Sidi Bou Said, Karthago und Monastir aufsuchen. Uebermorgen geht es auf eine laengere Sahara-Tour.

- *hier* - und - *hier* - erfaehrt man mehr von den Schauplaetzen, wo auch die Filme  "Der englische Patient" oder "Krieg der Sterne" aufgenommen wurden.

*Wie lange eine Minute sein kann, hängt davon ab, auf welcher Seite der Toilettentüre man sich befindet.
*

Herzliche Gruesse

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin, moin,

der 2. You Tube Link ist nicht mehr aufrufbar. - *hier* - ein ausführlicher Ersatz.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

> Dank meines staendigen Bewegungsdranges geraet auch bei mir das Thema Prostatakrebs immer mehr in Vergessenheit.


Soooo soll es sein, lieber Harald!

Wenn mein Gesundheitszustand so bleibt, fahren wir am 18.03. zu unserem Boot nach Südspanien.
Mein Schwager fliegt morgen. Wir brauchen das Auto für uns alleine zum schlafen und ausruhen. 
Soll heißen, alle Sitze raus, und Liegen rein.
Heute sind dort 25 C

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Wenn mein Gesundheitszustand so bleibt, fahren wir am 18.03. zu unserem Boot nach Südspanien.


Lieber Hartmut,

zunächst einmal freue ich mich für Dich auch an dieser Stelle, dass die letzten Behandlungen hoffentlich auf lange Sicht erfolgversprechend abgelaufen sind. 

Wenn Dein Gesundheitszustand nach der Ankunft in Spanien sich als stabil erweist, solltest Du aber nicht ganztägig auf Deinem Boot herumkrauchen - egal ob zum Putzen oder zum Segeln oder zum Schippern mit Motorkraft, sondern dich auch kilometerweit an Land tummeln. Nur damit bekommst Du neben Trampolinhüpfen wieder das Testosteron auf den Deinem Alter entsprechenden Wert.

Ansonsten viel Spaß auch mit Brigitte und ihren Kochkünsten.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> Hey, Spertel
> Good Ol´ Harry goutiert den orientalischen Bauchtanz wie er rund ums arabische Mittelmeer gezeigt wird, da kann doch Bärlin überhaupt nicht mithalten, ausser vllt. mit türkischen Varianten)
> Mit anderen Worten: "Ick will wat feinet..."
> 
> Gruss an die Spree
> Dillinger


Lieber Maulbeerinselbewohner,

ob die zwei folgenden Darbietungen was feines sind, also Deinem anspruchsvollen Geschmack entsprechen könnten, würde ich gern von Dir erfahren. Eine mehr schöne Tänzerin und eine eher üppige Darbieterin. Mir gefallen sie beide:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0VGX5LaeaA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVX4EqfftIQ

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Wolfjanz

Lieber Hamburger Jung´, ich bevorzuge diese Varianten (Kizomba)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kxQpsH7ROY

Gruss in die Palz
Dillinger

----------


## Hartmut S

> Lieber Hamburger Jung´, ich bevorzuge diese Varianten (Kizomba)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kxQpsH7ROY
> 
> Gruss in die Palz
> Dillinger


 :L&auml;cheln:  ich auch!  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Michi1

Jetzt erinnere ich mich wieder. Da war doch mal was ?

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber John,

vielen Dank für die Einstellung des von Dir bevorzugten Bewegungsablaufes einer eher europäisch anmutenden Tänzerin. Auch das eine wahre Huldigung des weiblichen Körpers, wobei bei dieser Darbietung weniger die Bewegung des Bauches, sondern vielmehr die Vorzüge eines gut geformten Pos zum Ausdruck kamen. Erotisch kam auch das allemal daher.

Bei meinen Reisen haben mir oft auch die zierlichen, anmutigen Frauen bei vorbestimmten ritualen Tänzen wie z.B.in Sri Lanka, Bali, Thailand ect. gefallen. Da kommt kaum Erotik ins Spiel; im Gegensatz zu den Tanzdarbietungen in der Südsee oder bei etlichen afrikanischen Fruchtbarkeitstänzen. Wie auch immer, es geht grundsätzlich um die Herausstellung des weiblichen Körpers in seiner besonderen und anziehenden Schönheit. 

Eine an Dich gerichtete E-Mail ist möglicherweise bei Spam gelandet. Es ging um meine Nachfrage zu Deinem aktuellen PSA-Wert, nachdem Du Bicalutamid wegen Unverträglichkeit abgesetzt hast.

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Harald,

nachdem Du hier meine beiden süßen Mäuse über Ralf löschen lassen hast, ist ja Dein Thread wieder bereinigt.
Du solltest hier aber nicht den Oberlehrer spielen!
Die Entscheidung ob etwas anstößig ist oder nicht, entscheiden eher andere Mitglieder.
Ich hätte jederzeit das Bild über picr.de  selbst entfernen können.
Eine Benachrichtigung von Dir, oder jemand anderem hätte gereicht.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Hallo Harald,
> 
> nachdem Du hier meine beiden süßen Mäuse über Ralf löschen lassen hast, ist ja Dein Thread wieder bereinigt.
> Du solltest hier aber nicht den Oberlehrer spielen!
> Die Entscheidung ob etwas anstößig ist oder nicht, entscheiden eher andere Mitglieder.
> Ich hätte jederzeit das Bild über picr.de  selbst entfernen können.
> Eine Benachrichtigung von Dir, oder jemand anderem hätte gereicht.
> 
> Gruss
> hartmut


Moin moin Seefahrer,

so was habe ich schon mal versucht und das hätte zu lange gedauert. Mag ja sein, dass, wie Du per verärgerter E-Mail hast anklingen lassen,  diese lustigen Mäuse vor ein paar Jahren schon mal im Forum auftauchten. Aber angesichts der eher braven nur erwähnten Tänzerinnen aus dem asiatischen Raum, empfand ich das unangebracht. Man sollte auch bedenken, dass besonders empfindliche Mitleser im Forum das auch nicht so gern angeschaut haben. Ist wohl eher eine sehr individuelle Ansicht. Nun Schwamm drüber. Ich hoffe, dass sich WJ alias Tedham Porterhouse bzw. auch Dillinger freundlicherweise noch mal zu Wort meldet.

P.S.: Nachfolgend eine wohl klingende Aufnahme von ihm: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esEw46ljcc4

Beste Grüße und gute Wünsche für weiteres Wohlbefinden aus der Vorderpfalz.

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin moin,

gut möglich, dass WJ auf Reisen ist? Nachfolgend zwei aktuelle Darbietungen von ihm, die mir sehr gelungen klingen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3h8LLyXK5Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWcxmkDg6L8

Gruß von der Vorderpfalz auf die Maulbeerinsel von einem Fan.

----------


## Hartmut S

alles gut, harald!

Tedham Porterhouse:
lass ihn wo er ist.
seine musik gefällt mir teilweise.
nur seine häufigen namenswechsel nicht.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Wo ist das Besteck? Für Demenzkranke entwickeln sich selbst die einfachsten Dinge zu schier unüberwindbaren Hürden. Sie vergessen alltägliche Begriffe oder finden sich nicht mehr in der eigenen Wohnung zurecht. Kleine Zettel als Gedächtnisstütze können helfen.


- *hier* - bitte weiterlesen

Leider verlangt man für den kompletten Beitrag eine Vergütung von 0.79 . Schade eigentlich.

Gruß Harald

----------

